# Corner fence catchbox w/o a box : )



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, it's not actually an ammo catchbox, perhaps more accurately dubbed an ammo-stopper-dropper-thingy, a/k/a ASDT, south of the South Pole.

It's simply any available bar or rod or dowel, cut to the proper length, to go across a fence corner; and in front of the bar, attached a bit further away from the bar, something like paracord, to which one lynches his target, Hangman's Noose optional.

One towel is placed over the bar, and perhaps held in place with binder clips, and another towel is simply spread out on the ground under the target. The ammo has never contacted the wooden fence because the bar towel absorbs all the impact.

Enjoy!

El THWACK!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

simple and to the point,i like simple and to the point well done thwack :king:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> simple and to the point,i like simple and to the point well done thwack :king:


You're very welcome, my friend. I like simple too, especially Simple-Shot.

I had the PVC materials to build a PVC structured "catchbox", but I "re-thunk" ( :naughty: ) my options and found a much easier way to accomplish my goal. The PVC materials will be returned for refund at Home Depot, which I can put towards my next slingshot, or apple turnovers. Apple turnovers taste better than slingshots, but don't last as long, at least, not in my house. :screwy:


----------

